# Video of the Vegas Shoot?



## r302 (Apr 5, 2004)

I saw the first video of the 2010 Vegas Shoot, but it stopped during the second end. Is there another complete 2010 Vegas Shoot video out or did I miss it?
Thanks In Advance r302:wink:


----------



## blueglide1 (Jun 29, 2006)

I would like to know if they shot the senior pro shoot off.and if they didnt why not?


----------



## 2fingers (Feb 2, 2006)

nice one don!:zip: I would like to see the video of all the shootoffs.


----------



## blueglide1 (Jun 29, 2006)

Me too,we were just as nervous as they were.LOL


----------



## r302 (Apr 5, 2004)

*Video of the Vegas shoot*

I finally found part two of the 2010 Vegas shoots on the Secret's Of the Pros which directs you to youtube

Great video. Thanks r302:wink:


----------

